

LinkedIn decides to focus on Java 8 instead of Scala - winterbe
http://www.quora.com/Is-LinkedIn-getting-rid-of-Scala/answer/Kevin-Scott?share=1

======
eranation
I don't think Java 8 is on par compared to Scala in terms of expressiveness.
If I have a choice between a Scala job or a Java 8 job, I will chose the Scala
one. I can't go back.

Here is a more elaborated explanation why I don't think Java 8 is there yet to
move me back: [http://eranmedan.com/will-java-8-kill-
scala](http://eranmedan.com/will-java-8-kill-scala)

